# magkita



## maelv

Hi,

I am a little lost with these two. 


magkita tayong muli.  (=> from Headstart for the Philippines.)
magkita tayo bukas.  (=> from the net.)

I believe both of them are correct. But I cannot wrap my head around the 'ng' thing.
Why 'tayong' with the first sentence and 'tayo' with the second one ??

Maring salamat sa tulong ninyo.


----------



## mataripis

Hi maelv! 1.) both expressions can be understood by  the Filipinos but i think the second sentence should be " Magkikita tayo bukas".  2.) The addition of Ng in Tagalog is unexplainable to me but i can give other ways of saying the 1st sentence. a.) Magtagpo tayong muli. b.) Kitang magtagpo muli.    k.)magharap kitang muli.      what i noticed is there is no date/time/day indicated when to see each other.   3.) The second sentence sounds correct but in the internet it is more appropriate to say " Bukas ulit! "or ulitin natin bukas ang usapan natin dito (sa internet)!


----------



## maelv

Ok Thanks for the explanations !


----------



## DotterKat

First, _Magkita tayo muli_ and _Magkita tayong muli_ are both acceptable. On the other hand, _Magkita tayo bukas_ cannot be _Magkita tayong bukas_.

Unfortunately, there is no formulaic answer to your question since this really has more to do with phonological adjustments to spoken language that produce smooth speech, or what we would commonly perceive as fluency. That can only come with repeated use and issues such as when to add -g or -ng at the end of a word to enhance fluency will come intuitively. There will be certain rules to follow, like adding -ng to indicate possession (ating, aking, etc.), but they will not cover all issues. For instance, take your sentence _Magkita tayo bukas_, which as I indicated cannot be _Magkita tayong bukas_. However, if used in figurative speech such as _Huwag tayong mawalan ng pag-asa dahil mayroon pa tayong bukas_, "tayong bukas" is now used correctly. Switch that back to colloquial speech like _Huwag mong ubusin 'yan para meron pa tayo bukas_, "tayo bukas" once again cannot be _tayong bukas_. In the end, these phonological adjustments are best learned by oral and aural practice and exposure.


----------



## maelv

Hi, salamat ! 

(sorry i missed the email notification)


----------

